# More of my critters....



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Keela (Rhodesian Ridgeback mix) and 2 of our kittens.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pig, the pot-bellied pig. He is suppose to be in a pen...you notice how well that worked! That's Echo, the mini I have for sale, in the pen behind him.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

My pretty boy, Jet. He's a coming 4 yr old registered Arabian. He'll be going to the trainer after the 1st of the year.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lizzie on her registered QH, Cowgirl.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

One of my burro boys with one of Lizzie's friends taking a nap on him.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Peacock trying to impress the shovel (guess that's what he was doing since that's the only thing that was out there with him)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have quite the menagerie! Everyone looks so happy and healthy!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just had to share another picture of our fat old potbelly Pig...look at those jowls on him!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

New pics...

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You still have those pigs??? Your a strong woman  i could only stand mine for a week  But I love the peacock with the shovel


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are gorgeous  love the pig...what a face :lol:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> You still have those pigs??? Your a strong woman  i could only stand mine for a week  But I love the peacock with the shovel


We just have the one. Pig is a permanent resident.

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is funny. Everyone looks happy to be outside.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, Pig is funny. He refuses....absolutely refuses to sleep in a hut. He will gather all the hay he can into a pile (as you can see) and just hunker down. I have a few "friends" suggesting it's time for him to get eaten. Nope...he's part of the farm/zoo. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha....now I would have a time justifying to my husband why we were feeding a "pet pig" :lol:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We really don't feed him. He just kind of forages for himself. LOL Luckily Dad hasn't actually caught him in the corn field knocking over stalks and eating the ears! hehehe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: I bet he'd be havin' some bacon by morning if he did!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The alpacas and llamas


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had llamas before and they were a pain in the rear end. LOL But these have been with sheep and goats so they may just go out with the goats. I want to actually be out there when we first turn them in together for "just in case".


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just make sure they are gelded before putting out with the goats. They will all need to be shorn too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They have been gelded. And the lady we got them from is suppose to be giving me the name of someone to shear them all. We'll see if she follows thru. She's suppose to be sending papers on the alpacas too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. Makes it easier that they were already gelded.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what happy animals! was the shovel impressed by the peacock's show??? lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

yes, the shovel was extremely impressed. :ROFL: Of course, I guess when your hen seems to want to hang with the turkeys instead of her own kind, you have to make do!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Watched 2 of the horses yesterday try to HERD the llamas and pacas!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

tee hee hee. how did it go? the herding I mean. hehe


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well....the llamas and pacas weren't too impressed. And I kept waiting for the "herding" to include under the fence! Poor critters. Wonder when they'll get sick of the horses and spit on em and what the horses will do then? LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL!!! Wonder why they didn't spit? I sure as heck would! Maybe stop the horses a bit...


----------

